# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

how do you say "Lets get it on!" (as in to start a fight)

----------


## MasterAdmin

You could say something along the lines of *Ну что? Начнём?*

----------


## it-ogo

Поехали!

----------

